# Wild birds by the window



## Sabine.L (Jun 12, 2013)

I've had for several days now a couple of wild great titz (or it will be censored) hanging out by my window. I live in an apartment with no balcony and on the third floor. They come right to the window and peek inside. They apparently even told other birds about it because as they left and came back they had more of them with them. They stayed near my window for several hours. It feels like I'm living in a zoo.  I put my rescue tit by the window and they got even more excited. It's so sweet. 

Have any of you ever noticed wild birds coming by your house because they know there are birds inside?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, absolutely! Two of my lovebirds have their daily out of cage time in my bathroom which has a window. Frequently there are several little sparrows that come to hang out on the screen and peer in when the lovebirds are there. I'm believe they are attracted because of the lovebirds chatter and once there they like looking at all the pretty colored toys hanging in the room! 

Two of the budgies and my other lovebird have their out of cage time in my bedroom and a few times the sparrows have come to hang out on that window screen as well.*


----------



## TheBoysMom (Sep 6, 2014)

Fantastic!

I have had the same thing happen. I hate to waste anything especially food. So every time I empty the seed bowl I pour it into a zip lock bag and save it. Amazing how many seeds there are left behind especially if it's a mix and the budgies don't care for some of the seeds. 

Every free days I fill a plastic bowl with these uneaten seeds, any stale bread and whatever veggies the boys don't eat and place it on my balcony. Love to see them out there eating a treat and chirping. About a dozen sparrows, a few finches and two cardinals visit a few times a day. Also have a bluejay...grrr! he is mean.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Good for you, Sande!

I also keep all the "seed debris" (seeds/pellets/etc.) and I put it out next to my outdoor bird feeders.

The birds (and chipmunks) enjoy having it in additional to their normal wild bird seed that I keep for them. *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

I no it's wonderful having wild birds at our home. I have them here to they are really noisy when they whistle but it is so nice to have them around. The parrots are so adorable. Maybe you can take a photo of them. Love to see them.


----------

